# Official Apollo Justice Discussion Thread



## SL92 (Feb 20, 2008)

Apollo Justice was released yesterday, and I just got it =D Any other people get it here?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 20, 2008)

I got it, yeah.

I haven't played it much though. I'm sick, so all I did today was sleep. >.>

Pretty good so far. Better than I expected it would be.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 20, 2008)

I got the first PW game a few weeks ago. My first taste of the series.

I love it and I can't wait to play the rest. I'm probably going to get Professor Layton and Brawl beforehand though, but still.

Oh yea. Von Karma or whatever his name is in the 4th case is an *CEN-1.0-SORD*.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 20, 2008)

I want to get it but I have a list of things to get before this.

2 games (NMH and TF2)
2 albums 

I should get 3 of the 4 this weekend but I dunno. It's not really a top priority for me right now but I might get it in the future. I liked the demo.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 20, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I got the first PW game a few weeks ago. My first taste of the series.
> 
> I love it and I can't wait to play the rest. I'm probably going to get Professor Layton and Brawl beforehand though, but still.
> 
> Oh yea. Von Karma or whatever his name is in the 4th case is an *CEN-1.0-SORD*.


 von Karma is among my 3 favorites in the series...which constantly change, but currently are as follows;

Damon Gant
Manfred von Karma
Morgan Fey

And I've been playing Apollo Justice like crazy...I really like it. No dissapointment at all. To anyone out there still on the fence about buying this game, I strongly suggest it! And for those of you that think it has nothing to do with Phoenix Wright...well...no comment. ;D

*calls dibbs on writing the review*


----------



## Grawr (Feb 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I got the first PW game a few weeks ago. My first taste of the series.
> 
> I love it and I can't wait to play the rest. I'm probably going to get Professor Layton and Brawl beforehand though, but still.
> 
> Oh yea. Von Karma or whatever his name is in the 4th case is an *CEN-1.0-SORD*.


 My advice, don't jump from the first Phoenix Wright to Apollo Justice. I know it's a spin-off...but you'll appreciate/understand/like it 10 times better if you play PW 2 and 3 beforehand.

(sorry for the double post)


----------



## SL92 (Feb 21, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> *calls dibbs on writing the review*


 *is also reviewing it, announced a few days ago in the TaNNW thread*

Two reviews don't matter    			 I love the series, but I think you're a bigger fan.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 21, 2008)

I was thinking about getting it, but now I'm not because I have no money D=


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 21, 2008)

I just got it, almost beat the first case.  Absolutely.  Amazing.  Game.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> *calls dibbs on writing the review*


*is also reviewing it, announced a few days ago in the TaNNW thread*

Two reviews don't matter    			 I love the series, but I think you're a bigger fan. [/quote]
 No big deal.     

But, yeah, I told Bul a long time ago in a PM that he could expect a review from me.  :r 

What part are you on, Shadow? And I'm about to send you a PM with info on the NEXT game in the series.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 21, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No big deal.     

But, yeah, I told Bul a long time ago in a PM that he could expect a review from me.  :r 

What part are you on, Shadow? And I'm about to send you a PM with info on the NEXT game in the series. [/quote]
 I am on the second case, talking to the noodle guy for the first time. I've taken a pause though.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No big deal.     

But, yeah, I told Bul a long time ago in a PM that he could expect a review from me.  :r 

What part are you on, Shadow? And I'm about to send you a PM with info on the NEXT game in the series. [/quote]
I am on the second case, talking to the noodle guy for the first time. I've taken a pause though. [/quote]
 I'm on that case too. Second time in court, however. =P

But, I'm sick, and I stayed home today...so thats understandable. 



To all Phoenix Wright fans;

What do you guys think about the whole "Percieve" ability/feature thing? To spot out people's habits while they give their testimony?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 21, 2008)

This game is SO made of win... the first case was a HUUUGE shocker.  Seriously.  I never expected that solution.  But anyway, I'm on the second case... this noodle guy is annoying me, sorta like the old guy in the Tres Bien case of Phoenix Wright 3.

But whatever, still good.

The music is GODLY.  Much better than PW2.  On PW1/3 levels.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 21, 2008)

I changed the title to more accurately describe Apollo Justice...

Hope you don't 'object', Nick.  Haha.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I changed the title to more accurately describe Apollo Justice...
> 
> Hope you don't 'object', Nick.  Haha.


 Ahahaha, witty pun there Bul     

And you guys really make me want to play these games. And I even own the first one but haven't beaten it. You know what? As soon as i finish Layton, I'm going to play it again.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 21, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Phoenix > Layton.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 21, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Phoenix Wright >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Layton


----------



## Grawr (Feb 22, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 22, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Phoenix Wright = Layton.

Apollo Justice > Layton.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 22, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 22, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    

What? You like AJ better than PW?!

I dunno'...I like them both the same... [/quote]
 Well, AJ IS a DS game, while the PWs weren't really.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 22, 2008)

I like them all equal... well, the PW and AJ games.  Perhaps PW3 a little more than the rest.

You simply can't beat Godot.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 22, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I like them all equal... well, the PW and AJ games.  Perhaps PW3 a little more than the rest.
> 
> You simply can't beat Godot.


 Funny, I managed to make his eyes bleed    			 I call that beaten. I like Apollo Justice more from a critical standpoint, to clear it up.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 22, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> I like them all equal... well, the PW and AJ games. Perhaps PW3 a little more than the rest.
> 
> You simply can't beat Godot.


Funny, I managed to make his eyes bleed    			 I call that beaten. I like Apollo Justice more from a critical standpoint, to clear it up. [/quote]
 ...!

Well, I guess I can't argue with that.  But I mean "coolness"... that's something no PW character ever had to Godot's degree, except perhaps Edgeworth.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 22, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I like them all equal... well, the PW and AJ games. Perhaps PW3 a little more than the rest.
> 
> You simply can't beat Godot.


That's true. 

However...

Morgan Fey = Villian of all Villians.

I really hope she'll be the one pulling the final strings in PW5. It makes perfect sense, if you read the quote in the GL.

Plus, she's also my favorite in the series.     

@Bul: I think the prosecutor of coolness award actually goes to Mr. Klavier Gavin. =P

Nah, I know what you're saying. Godot's pretty great. Heck, I made his mask after beating the game. No joke.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 22, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What, no love for Edgeworth or the Von Karmas?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 22, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I like them all equal... well, the PW and AJ games.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 22, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    

Of course I like Edgeworth, and Manfred was great...

I dunno', Franziska was probably my least favorite of the prosecutors. [/quote]
 You know an awesome inside fact? Only Phoenix Wright and Apollo Justice know what a stepladder is. XD I don't even think Edgeworth knew what it was... and I can't give anything away about that part in the third game.     

Franziska scared me.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't go over how FREAKING AWESOME Apollo Justice is.  I think it might as well be my favorite in the series... the MUSIC IS AMAZING.

The new Objection theme is just... ZOMG.  I wish they did a jazz arrangement of it like the others.  I love the orchestral arrangement of it, though... It's on the Gyakuten Meets Orchestra album, the last tune.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 23, 2008)

I beat PH1 yesterday. Man was that game amazing.... D=

Like I said I'm probably going to pick up either 2 and 3 or Professor Layton.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 23, 2008)

Whoooa!

The 4th case's opening is insane...

And...from the looks of things...


*SLIGHT SPOILER...*

We'll be dealing with...a Jury this time around. 
*SPOILER- END*

Oh, and Bul...if you hated the Noodle guy, and the Tres Bien guy...

There's a reporter in this case who I know you're going to absolutely despise...(I know I do). >.>


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 23, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Whoooa!
> 
> The 4th case's opening is insane...
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I saw character art of the reporter/computer programmer.  Oh boy. :\

Anyway, I'm on the end of Case 2, like one step away from victory.  Man what an awesome case.  These all feel like final cases... so awesome.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 23, 2008)

I really enjoyed Professor Layton and the Curious Village and I was wondering if I should get Apollo Justice and Phoenix Wright 3. Is Professor Layton like Phoenix Wright?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 23, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed Professor Layton and the Curious Village and I was wondering if I should get Apollo Justice and Phoenix Wright 3. Is Professor Layton like Phoenix Wright?


...

Well...you should probably get Phoenix Wright* 1* before you get either of those...

@Bul: I can't wait for this reporter guy to be out of the picture...jeez. He's the most annoying/disturbing character in all of the 4 games. I can't stand him. >.<

And yeah, the second case was pretty good. But I think you'll like the 3rd one better.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 23, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I can't go over how FREAKING AWESOME Apollo Justice is.  I think it might as well be my favorite in the series... the MUSIC IS AMAZING.
> 
> The new Objection theme is just... ZOMG.  I wish they did a jazz arrangement of it like the others.  I love the orchestral arrangement of it, though... It's on the Gyakuten Meets Orchestra album, the last tune.


 Yup, tis amazing. I'm on the second investigation segment of the third case.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 23, 2008)

*POSSIBLE MAJOR SPOILER:*

Lets just say Apollo Justice isn't the only character you play as in this game. ;D

*END*

You all must hate me for posting spoilers like this. xP

But, guys, the 4th case...is completely epic.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good thing I can't read yellow...

Reminds me of one of my favorite PW characters


----------



## Grawr (Feb 23, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Good thing I can't read yellow... [/quote]
 Yeah, I used yellow...because...I don't know how to use white.  >_<


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2008)

..................Wow....

The part I'm at is simply..insane...


I won't give anything away, but let me just say that at this point...

This becomes...a whole new game... DDDDDDD:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> ..................Wow....
> 
> The part I'm at is simply..insane...
> 
> ...


 On a scale from 1-10, what would you give Apollo Justice?

1000th Post! =)


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> ..................Wow....
> 
> The part I'm at is simply..insane...
> 
> ...


 WOAH. D:

Now I REALLY want to finish the third case quickly...


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 10.

But, that's probably just because I'm an obsessed Ace Attorney-fanboy.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2008)

Well....I'm done.

The final case is breath-taking. Twists and turns all over the place...linking so many small things together, to form a single, huge truth.

I have so much more to say...but I'll say that when I know you (Bul, Shadow...whoever else has it) are finished.

Let me tell you right now...there has never been a more...wonderfully thought out, and put together, DS game...or game, period...that I've ever played.

Best game ever. I'm just sad I beat it, and now have to wait a while for GS5. >.<


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Well....I'm done.
> 
> The final case is breath-taking. Twists and turns all over the place...]
> So, is it the best case in any GS game?  Hmm... it's gonna be tough to beat Case 4 in Phoenix Wright 1, Case 4 in PW2, and Case 5 in PW3.
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm just starting the fourth case there now, I think the 3rd case was among my favorite cases ever.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, the final case in PW3 is currently my absolute favorite one.  It was just... so amazing.  Everything tied together so perfectly, you played as... amazing other characters, and the whole backstory with Godot was so well-done... amazing stuff.

So I know what you're talking about, Gengar.  The best cases are the ones that tie together all the previous happenings.  Can't wait to see how Apollo's last case plays out.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, the final case in PW3 is currently my absolute favorite one.  It was just... so amazing.  Everything tied together so perfectly, you played as... amazing other characters, and the whole backstory with Godot was so well-done... amazing stuff.
> 
> So I know what you're talking about, Gengar.  The best cases are the ones that tie together all the previous happenings.  Can't wait to see how Apollo's last case plays out.


 You won't be disapointed, gauranteed.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, I'm nearing the end of the third case.  I know who the murderer is, too, but I don't know how he did it...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Well, I'm nearing the end of the third case.  I know who the murderer is, too, but I don't know how he did it...


 I hate being in the middle XD I know what you're about to find out, but I don't know what's happening with Gengar... well, he HAS beat it


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you think it'll be okay to talk about spoilers and things freely in this thread once the two of you have beaten the game? Because, frankly, it doesn't look like anyone else is getting it, and theres so much we're gonna' have to talk about once you're done, I'm sure.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Do you think it'll be okay to talk about spoilers and things freely in this thread once the two of you have beaten the game? Because, frankly, it doesn't look like anyone else is getting it, and theres so much we're gonna' have to talk about once you're done, I'm sure.


 I don't OBJECT!


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Do you think it'll be okay to talk about spoilers and things freely in this thread once the two of you have beaten the game? Because, frankly, it doesn't look like anyone else is getting it, and theres so much we're gonna' have to talk about once you're done, I'm sure.


 Sure!  Maybe we can use spoiler tags, like... white text.  You use white text like this:


```
[COLOR=white]InsertTextHere[/COLOR]
```


----------



## SL92 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OBJECTION!


```
[color=#f5f9fa]SPOILERS HERE![/color]
```


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OBJECTION!


```
[color=#f5f9fa]SPOILERS HERE![/color]
```
 [/quote]
 HOLD IT!

You can use both and achieve the same effect.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLD IT!

You can use both and achieve the same effect.[/quote]






However! The latter example completely hides the spoiler, while white is visible to the human eye on the slightly colored board!


----------



## SL92 (Feb 24, 2008)

*is playing epic Objection music in head*


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLD IT!

You can use both and achieve the same effect.[/quote]





However! The latter example completely hides the spoiler, while white is visible to the human eye on the slightly colored board! [/quote]
 *slams fist on table*

It's still not a big difference!  One would STILL need to highlight both to see them properly.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









However! The latter example completely hides the spoiler, while white is visible to the human eye on the slightly colored board! [/quote]
*slams fist on table*

It's still not a big difference!  One would STILL need to highlight both to see them properly. [/quote]
 *nervous flinch*

Hmmm... I never thought of that. But what if... *points finger* you weren't using an ordinary computer! *various gasps* That has been the assumption the entire time! If you were using a laptop, then the screen could be tilted, creating a greater contrast in the two different colors!


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








However! The latter example completely hides the spoiler, while white is visible to the human eye on the slightly colored board! [/quote]
*slams fist on table*

It's still not a big difference!  One would STILL need to highlight both to see them properly. [/quote]
*nervous flinch*

Hmmm... I never thought of that. But what if... *points finger* you weren't using an ordinary computer! *various gasps* That has been the assumption the entire time! If you were using a laptop, then the screen could be tilted, creating a greater contrast in the two different colors! [/quote]
 WOW, you guys. lol

Thanks for the teachings as to how to...well, use white-text.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*slams fist on table*

It's still not a big difference!  One would STILL need to highlight both to see them properly. [/quote]
*nervous flinch*

Hmmm... I never thought of that. But what if... *points finger* you weren't using an ordinary computer! *various gasps* That has been the assumption the entire time! If you were using a laptop, then the screen could be tilted, creating a greater contrast in the two different colors! [/quote]
WOW, you guys. lol

Thanks for the teachings as to how to...well, use white-text.    			 [/quote]
 *hair droops, starts sweating*

What about my background colored text???


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

See, Shadow_Link?  The background text was completely irrelevant, as proved by Gengar.

*points finger arrogantly*


----------



## Justin (Feb 24, 2008)

**Justin125*considers getting PW1...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> **Justin125* considers getting PW1...


 You TOTALLY should.  The series is amazing.


----------



## Justin (Feb 24, 2008)

What's the first one titled?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> What's the first one titled?


 Just plainly, Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney

Game 1: http://www.amazon.com/Capcom-32001-Phoenix...03896574&sr=8-3

Game 2: http://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Wright-Ace-A...03896574&sr=8-2

Game 3: http://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Wright-Ace-A...03896574&sr=8-1


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> **Justin125*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 24, 2008)

Justin I really do suggest you buy this game.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> See, Shadow_]
> Please refrain from posting irrelevant posts. Also stop commenting on the witnesses testimony.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

I beat Case 3. D:

Wow.  I knew who the criminal was before the last court scene began, but I didn't know it was quite that elaborate.  WOW.

Now... onto Case 4!


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I beat Case 3. D:
> 
> Wow.  I knew who the criminal was before the last court scene began, but I didn't know it was quite that elaborate.  WOW.
> 
> Now... onto Case 4!


 Make it last, Bul. Make. It. Last. >.<

Wasn't that the best opening for a case you've seen, though?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ehh, I dunno.  There wasn't anything "zomg" about it, though... well, I could sort of see it coming.  The main villain, I mean.

I liked the opening to a few other cases a little better.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, yeah, it's among my favorites too.  But I just didn't think it was THAT good... maybe it's because I could see it coming.  Sure, it set the tone quite well, but...

Anyway, I'm still on the investigation of Case 4.  This reporter guy is really annoying me... especially the way he writes on his hand.  Ugh. : |

(I dunno... a lot though )


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And his face... uggghhh... I mean, how more unlikable can this guy get?!  He reminds me of Reeta Skeeter from Harry Potter, except MUCH worse.

Hopefully he won't bug me as much as I keep going.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 25, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm in the first court scene of that case, that reporter is my least favorite PW character ever XD

I suppose Wendy Oldbag or the old guy from the lake could be more annoying, but I doubt it.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 25, 2008)

Eww, I just had to perceive his habit... : |


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Eww, I just had to perceive his habit... : |


 I know. >.>

And Shadow, he's my least favorite too.

Oldbag wasn't so bad, and the guy from the lake wasn't really all that bad either.

In fact, there aren't many PW characters I disliked. It's pretty much just this guy...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG!!!

I'm... not playing as Apollo right now. DD:


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OMG!!!
> 
> I'm... not playing as Apollo right now. DD:


 I know, isn't it awesome?

Wait till you get a little further...you'll soon see what I meant by "a whole new game".


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG...

GUMSHOE... and he said "pal"... dang, this is awesome    			  I can't 'till I get farther, apparently there's a "whole different game" ahead...


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OMG...
> 
> GUMSHOE... and he said "pal"... dang, this is awesome  I can't 'till I get farther, apparently there's a "whole different game" ahead...


I know,  I was really happy to see ol' Gumshoe too. What I meant by a whole new game...well...it's more of a whole new perspective...

Man, it's hard to explain. Lets just say it puts you in a place no other PW game has put you in.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 26, 2008)

I...I BEAT THE GAME!

I kept the waterworks at bay for most of the end, but when I found out Lamiroir's true identity, they went.  OMG... that was the biggest plot twist.  Not Kristoph's scheme, but Lamiroir's identity... Apollo and Trucy's mother...

It's one of the... best freaking games ever.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 27, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I...I BEAT THE GAME!
> 
> I kept the waterworks at bay for most of the end, but when I found out Lamiroir's true identity, they went.  OMG... that was the biggest plot twist.  Not Kristoph's scheme, but Lamiroir's identity... Apollo and Trucy's mother...
> 
> It's one of the... best freaking games ever.


 I know, it really was the greatest thing ever.

I still wish I hadn't beaten it yet.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2008)

I was at the very end of the game, so I saved, then I tried to load it...

It gave me an error essege   
-_-			 I have to start the case over...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] I was at the very end of the game, so I saved, then I tried to load it...

It gave me an error essege   
-_-			 I have to start the case over... [/quote]
 DDD:

That sucks... well, I'll just tell ya, it's worth getting to the end.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2008)

Beat it. Spoiler discussion time. Hide the children. h43r: 

WOOT FOR APOLLO JUSTICE!


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Beat it. Spoiler discussion time. Hide the children. h43r: 

WOOT FOR APOLLO JUSTICE! [/quote]
 How is that a spoiler?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 27, 2008)

So, what do we think guys?

Apollo Justice > PW 1-3  ???


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> So, what do we think guys?
> 
> Apollo Justice > PW 1-3 ???


PW 3 > Apollo Justice >>>>>>> PW 1 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> PW 2

Nothing can beat the last case in PW 3... it was just unbelievably amazing.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 27, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I love all the Gyakuten Saiban games, but the second was easily the worst.  I only REALLY liked the last case there, with Shelly deKiller.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Apollo Justice > PW3 > PW1 > PW2, I think. But it might go
Apollo Justice = PW3 > PW1 > PW2, though.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 27, 2008)

Bah, they're all still great, I guess. But yeah...I suppose the 2nd one could have been better...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PW 2 was just under for me, it didn't have a great soundtrack, and nothing really to distinguish it from the pack that much. I really liked the Shelly deKiller case. The game wasn't overly connected to the larger plot, either.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 27, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the whole Fey thing that tied in with PW3's final case? D: [/quote]





Oh! I forgot about the Fey thing.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bah, they're all still great, I guess. But yeah...I suppose the 2nd one could have been better...


 Duh, of course they're all fantastic     

It's like... PW 3 is amazingly fantastic, Apollo Justice is amazingly great, Phoenix Wright 1 was absolute greatness, and Phoenix Wright 2 was... just plain great.

Hahahaha.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, and I'll be honest -- Morgan Fey isn't my favorite PW character     

I think that distinction goes to Godot.  He was just... wow.

Edgeworth was great, too.  I really liked Ini Miney for some reason, too.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2008)

Spoiler: (Not that anyone cares now     The thing I liked about Apollo Justice's cases... is that the first one starts out with a big a turnabout as any other case, what with you finding your mentor guilty. Also, there isn't really four cases, but five if you include the extraordinarily long fourth case as two, which includes the Mason system and PW's last case.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and I'll be honest -- Morgan Fey isn't my favorite PW character
> 
> I think that distinction goes to Godot.  He was just... wow.
> 
> Edgeworth was great, too.  I really liked Ini Miney for some reason, too.


 My favorite Phoenix Wright character....? They are all so unique and likable... and Godot can make toast with his face... but I think my favorite is Edgeworth. He was really worked into the first three titles more than Godot. I also like Godot, Trucy, Phoenix Wright himself (he's all-knowing in the latest installment), the rockin' Gavin... etc.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2008)

Edgeworth was in all the games, yeah, and he plays a monumentally important role, but at the same time, I think Godot played an equally important, but behind-the-scenes role.

His story was very closely weaved into Phoenix's... with the Mia thing and all...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Edgeworth was in all the games, yeah, and he plays a monumentally important role, but at the same time, I think Godot played an equally important, but behind-the-scenes role.
> 
> His story was very closely weaved into Phoenix's... with the Mia thing and all...


 Don't forget he can make toast with his face.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 27, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Edgeworth was in all the games, yeah, and he plays a monumentally important role, but at the same time, I think Godot played an equally important, but behind-the-scenes role.
> 
> His story was very closely weaved into Phoenix's... with the Mia thing and all...



I did like how Godot's story tied to Phoenix's. But I think I may even prefer the way Apollo and Kristoph tied to each other...mentor, accused...I dunno', I just thought that was amazing.

And, guys, Morgan Fey takes the cake for best character.     

And I'm sure she'll be the "final boss" of GS5. It makes perfect sense...I mean, in a way, you might say that she's been the "final boss" so far. Even though Dahlia was the big deal in PW3, Morgan was the one pulling the strings.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 28, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I bet she will make an appearance, the story kind of halted without much of an ending.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2008)

Wasn't Dahlia the main villain in PW3?  I guess it's sort of open to interpretation.

Now, I have a question about Apollo Justice... Near the end of the Mason System, when you visit Kristoph for the first time, he has a huge amount of Psyche-Locks, and they're all a different color than usual...

And you never end up breaking them.

What was his true reason for murdering the painter and attempting to poison Vera?  I guess we'll find out in GS5, but I have a feeling it's a lot deeper than simply wanting to keep their mouths shut regarding the forgeries.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wasn't Dahlia the main villain in PW3?  I guess it's sort of open to interpretation.
> 
> Now, I have a question about Apollo Justice... Near the end of the Mason System, when you visit Kristoph for the first time, he has a huge amount of Psyche-Locks, and they're all a different color than usual...
> 
> ...


 I'm still wondering about those crazy Psyche-Locks, what question did you ask him again to get them to appear?

I'm more interested in why he got them to forge evidence in the first place, seeing as he was facing his own brother, in his brother's first case.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wasn't Dahlia the main villain in PW3? I guess it's sort of open to interpretation.
> 
> Now, I have a question about Apollo Justice... Near the end of the Mason System, when you visit Kristoph for the first time, he has a huge amount of Psyche-Locks, and they're all a different color than usual...
> 
> ...


I'm still wondering about those crazy Psyche-Locks, what question did you ask him again to get them to appear?

I'm more interested in why he got them to forge evidence in the first place, seeing as he was facing his own brother, in his brother's first case. [/quote]
 "Why did you REALLY murder the painter/poison Vera?"

I do believe that was the question.  He... didn't answer.  Though, in court, it was proved that he poisoned them to prevent any leak regarding the forgeries... that sounds like a pretty bad reason to poison someone.

Blackmail might've been just as effective.  So I think it's a lot deeper than that.

Actually, he knew he would not face his brother in that case.  He purposely set up Phoenix to lose his attorney's badge.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahh, actually, I'm reading court-records.net's forums, and apparently that was NOT Kristoph's motive.  Apparently, it was just to teach the magicians to choose a different defense attorney.  Remember how he lost at cards to Zak, and thus Phoenix was chosen as the attorney?

Hmm... sounds like a very flimsy motive.  I don't buy it.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Why did you REALLY murder the painter/poison Vera?"

I do believe that was the question.  He... didn't answer.  Though, in court, it was proved that he poisoned them to prevent any leak regarding the forgeries... that sounds like a pretty bad reason to poison someone.

Blackmail might've been just as effective.  So I think it's a lot deeper than that.

Actually, he knew he would not face his brother in that case.  He purposely set up Phoenix to lose his attorney's badge. [/quote]
 Hm. This obviously runs deeper than what we explored in court. Maybe it's that nobody found out about his real motives that caused him to laugh maniacally after the trail was over. We'll find out in the next one, hopefully, what kind of grudge he has against Phoenix Wright. For all we know, he could be Godot's cousin and Maya's grandmother, what with all the insane plot twists in the series XD...

Who chose Guilty?


----------



## SL92 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ahh, actually, I'm reading court-records.net's forums, and apparently that was NOT Kristoph's motive.  Apparently, it was just to teach the magicians to choose a different defense attorney.  Remember how he lost at cards to Zak, and thus Phoenix was chosen as the attorney?
> 
> Hmm... sounds like a very flimsy motive.  I don't buy it.


 I wouldn't frame a man (twice) for losing a client.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2008)

No way in hell would I ever choose guilty, lol.  Though I thought about it for a moment... I was looking at that screen for over 5 minutes.

I gasped when I saw who actually pressed the button.  That was the best plot twist in the game...

Lamiroir's identity, I mean.  And HER THEME SONG... WOW.

But yeah, I don't think we know Kristoph's true motives.  But for some reason, I felt really sad about giving him the guilty verdict.  I don't know why... he just didn't seem like the stereotypical villain.  I think he might have a tragic past or something...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ahh, actually, I'm reading court-records.net's forums, and apparently that was NOT Kristoph's motive. Apparently, it was just to teach the magicians to choose a different defense attorney. Remember how he lost at cards to Zak, and thus Phoenix was chosen as the attorney?
> 
> Hmm... sounds like a very flimsy motive. I don't buy it.


I wouldn't frame a man (twice) for losing a client. [/quote]
 Which is why I'm pretty sure Kristoph's motive is a lot more complicated than simply pride.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> No way in hell would I ever choose guilty, lol.  Though I thought about it for a moment... I was looking at that screen for over 5 minutes.
> 
> I gasped when I saw who actually pressed the button.  That was the best plot twist in the game...
> 
> ...


 I don't know, there were some pretty memorable plot twists. Yeah, I looked at the screen for a while... I thought there'd be a catch of some sort    			 It makes sense now, when we think about it, who Lamirior is.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2008)

And then the conversation with Lamirior and Phoenix... dang, that was pretty emotional.

What's extra-sad is that she'll never technically "see" her son and daughter...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> And then the conversation with Lamirior and Phoenix... dang, that was pretty emotional.
> 
> What's extra-sad is that she'll never technically "see" her son and daughter...


 I was wondering how I could *see* Phoenix Wright and was first-person as Lamirior. 

I wonder how she felt about Phoenix Wright being Trucy's "daddy". And what is Apollo's past...? Did he just go to an orphanage?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> And then the conversation with Lamirior and Phoenix... dang, that was pretty emotional.
> 
> What's extra-sad is that she'll never technically "see" her son and daughter...


I was wondering how I could *see* Phoenix Wright and was first-person as Lamirior. 

I wonder how she felt about Phoenix Wright being Trucy's "daddy". And what is Apollo's past...? Did he just go to an orphanage? [/quote]
 Ahaha, very good point.

I think she would feel indebted to Phoenix for taking care of Trucy for so many years.  After all, Phoenix had no real obligation to care of her, and he could just as easily have sent her off to an orphanage.

As for Apollo... I don't know.  To begin with, we don't even know who Lamiroir's first husband was, nor if he's still alive.  Perhaps he'll be one of the characters appearing in GS5.

Maaan, so many unanswered questions.  It seems as though Apollo Justice has answered less questions than it is asking.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha, very good point.

I think she would feel indebted to Phoenix for taking care of Trucy for so many years.  After all, Phoenix had no real obligation to care of her, and he could just as easily have sent her off to an orphanage.

As for Apollo... I don't know.  To begin with, we don't even know who Lamiroir's first husband was, nor if he's still alive.  Perhaps he'll be one of the characters appearing in GS5.

Maaan, so many unanswered questions.  It seems as though Apollo Justice has answered less questions than it is asking. [/quote]
 When you think about it, yes. It would seem all of the questions were answered at the end, but so many stories are left mysteries. At least we know they will all be finished by GS5, because GS6 and beyond don't deal with any of these characters.

I wonder if Phoenix Wright, the character, will die? That would make a sad ending. I was wondering if he would be killed in GS4 and be a murder case for Apollo to solve. 

These thoughts scare me as well, so you're not alone.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2008)

Actually, Phoenix dying would make perfect sense.  He has taken on the role of Mia, the mentor, and it seems as though Gyakuten Saiban mentors have not had the best of luck, in general... Mia dies and is part of a tragic love story with Godot, Kristoph forges evidence and lands in jail...

So Phoenix might "get it" soon, too.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Actually, Phoenix dying would make perfect sense. He has taken on the role of Mia, the mentor, and it seems as though Gyakuten Saiban mentors have not had the best of luck, in general... Mia dies and is part of a tragic love story with Godot, Kristoph forges evidence and lands in jail...
> 
> So Phoenix might "get it" soon, too.


Grossberg was Mia's mentor, and he didn't die or go to jail, but I remember something about a painting... and hemorrhoids... 

What exactly happened to him? And who <3's my sig?

EDIT: He was blackmailed for something relating to the DL-6 incident.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Actually, Phoenix dying would make perfect sense. He has taken on the role of Mia, the mentor, and it seems as though Gyakuten Saiban mentors have not had the best of luck, in general... Mia dies and is part of a tragic love story with Godot, Kristoph forges evidence and lands in jail...
> 
> So Phoenix might "get it" soon, too.


Grossberg was Mia's mentor, and he didn't die or go to jail, but I remember something about a painting... and hemorrhoids... 

What exactly happened to him?* And who <3's my sig?* [/quote]
 I do!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Actually, Phoenix dying would make perfect sense. He has taken on the role of Mia, the mentor, and it seems as though Gyakuten Saiban mentors have not had the best of luck, in general... Mia dies and is part of a tragic love story with Godot, Kristoph forges evidence and lands in jail...
> 
> So Phoenix might "get it" soon, too.


Grossberg was Mia's mentor, and he didn't die or go to jail, but I remember something about a painting... and hemorrhoids... 

What exactly happened to him? And who <3's my sig? [/quote]
The painting was taken by the one guy who murdered Mia if I'm correct. There was blackmail against Grossburg that involved DL-6.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Actually, Phoenix dying would make perfect sense. He has taken on the role of Mia, the mentor, and it seems as though Gyakuten Saiban mentors have not had the best of luck, in general... Mia dies and is part of a tragic love story with Godot, Kristoph forges evidence and lands in jail...
> 
> So Phoenix might "get it" soon, too.


Grossberg was Mia's mentor, and he didn't die or go to jail, but I remember something about a painting... and hemorrhoids... 

What exactly happened to him? And who <3's my sig?

EDIT: He was blackmailed for something relating to the DL-6 incident. [/quote]
 Yeah, those hemorrhoids seemed like a worse curse than actually dying, lol... in any case, that's the impression one gets from his constant complaining XD

But yeah, he was blackmailed at one point.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 29, 2008)

I COULD make a Red Rock board all about Gyakuten Saiban, but I don't know if it'd be active.

Which do you think was most intense Ace Attorney case, because I can name off so many awesome ones.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Actually, Phoenix dying would make perfect sense.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want Phoenix to die, of course...

I dunno', though....that would make quite the shocker. D:

But, when would they do it? Frankly, I don't see an open opportunity anytime soon. The villian of the final game will be someone we are "quite familiar" with, which most likely means someone from the PW saga. Which probably means we'll be playing as him...which probably means he won't be dying...

And I'd love a Red Rock board for GS...

But yeah, I don't see it being very active either. It'd pretty much be this thread. You, me, and Bul...

If Triforce ever returns (where's she been?) then she'll probably be involved there too. She's a huge GS fan.

EDIT: Oh, and Shadow, you have the greatest sig of all time. [/quote]
 Phoenix Wright dying would be a sad way to end the series. He won't be in GS6, if there is one, and yeah... it'd be unexpected. Unless of course you count this as expecting it.

Who are we quite familiar with enough to have a villain? Probably Morgan Fey. Or Phoenix Wright. *shudders*

Yeah, I can't think of a good theme for a Red Rock board. Thanks for the sig compliment     

Whatever happened to Maya? She wasn't at Phoenix Wright's final case.

BTW, my Apollo Justice review is up.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phoenix Wright dying would be a sad way to end the series. He won't be in GS6, if there is one, and yeah... it'd be unexpected. Unless of course you count this as expecting it.

Who are we quite familiar with enough to have a villain? Probably Morgan Fey. Or Phoenix Wright. *shudders*

Yeah, I can't think of a good theme for a Red Rock board. Thanks for the sig compliment     

Whatever happened to Maya? She wasn't at Phoenix Wright's final case.

BTW, my Apollo Justice review is up. [/quote]
Right. They kind of hinted that they were making a GS6, but it would have nothing to do with Phoenix Wright.

Because, I mean, if you think about it...you might even say that Phoenix Wright was still the main character in Apollo Justice. 

And yes! All my money is on Morgan Fey for the villian of the GS5. 

Yeah, I know, where's Maya all of the sudden? Didn't the third one end seeming like they were gonna' go steady or something? My memory isn't the best (I beat the game early...september, I think?)...but I'm pretty sure it was along those lines.

Hopefully we'll find out, and they didn't just forget about her. D:

And guys, did you hear that the main writer of GS 1-4 isn't involved in GS5? I'm really hoping that won't be too bad for us...

BTW, I have a bit of a review written for AJ, not much, but I really think I'll let you guys handle the reviews this time. I mean, we really don't need 3. =P [/quote]
 Phoenix Wright was a really big character (but rather mysterious at the beginning) in Apollo Justice. Oddly enough, the background in the "Talk" option for Phoenix Wright in the "Present" in the MASON thing has a silhouette of Phoenix Wright, but didn't include his awesome hat.

Yeah, all of the Feys suddenly disappeared after the first three games. 

We need to hear your opinion D=


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2008)

Is there a tentative release date for GS5 in Japan?


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Is there a tentative release date for GS5 in Japan? [/quote]
 I'm pretty sure there isn't. My guess is it's gonna' be a while.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Is there a tentative release date for GS5 in Japan?


I'm pretty sure there isn't. My guess is it's gonna' be a while. [/quote]
 Awwwww. I want GS5 now D= I'm going to look up some stuff to refresh my memory on Maya and them, now that we're on the subject.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Is there a tentative release date for GS5 in Japan?


I'm pretty sure there isn't. My guess is it's gonna' be a while. [/quote]
Awwwww. I want GS5 now D= I'm going to look up some stuff to refresh my memory on Maya and them, now that we're on the subject. [/quote]
 I've been browsing profiles on Court Records.net this whole conversation.     

You should make an account there if you haven't already. It really isn't the best...I personally think their forums kinda' suck, but, you know, they're ALL obsessed fans just like us. =P

My name there is "Frollophile". Bul's got one too, I think...he asked me if I had one, so I'm guessing he does.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww. I want GS5 now D= I'm going to look up some stuff to refresh my memory on Maya and them, now that we're on the subject. [/quote]
I've been browsing profiles on Court Records.net this whole conversation.     

You should make an account there if you haven't already. It really isn't the best...I personally think their forums kinda' suck, but, you know, they're ALL obsessed fans just like us. =P

My name there is "Frollophile". Bul's got one too, I think...he asked me if I had one, so I'm guessing he does. [/quote]
 I'm always on Court-Records    			 I'll make an account there now.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww. I want GS5 now D= I'm going to look up some stuff to refresh my memory on Maya and them, now that we're on the subject. [/quote]
I've been browsing profiles on Court Records.net this whole conversation.     

You should make an account there if you haven't already. It really isn't the best...I personally think their forums kinda' suck, but, you know, they're ALL obsessed fans just like us. =P

My name there is "Frollophile". Bul's got one too, I think...he asked me if I had one, so I'm guessing he does. [/quote]
I'm always on Court-Records    			 I'll make an account there now. [/quote]
 Ah;

"Our newest member is Shadow Link 92"


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been browsing profiles on Court Records.net this whole conversation.     

You should make an account there if you haven't already. It really isn't the best...I personally think their forums kinda' suck, but, you know, they're ALL obsessed fans just like us. =P

My name there is "Frollophile". Bul's got one too, I think...he asked me if I had one, so I'm guessing he does. [/quote]
I'm always on Court-Records    			 I'll make an account there now. [/quote]
Ah;

"Our newest member is Shadow Link 92" [/quote]
 Yeah, I joined there


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2008)

Maya is still alive and well.  Didn't you guys wonder where Phoenix got all those DVDs in the hospital?    			  He also referenced her slyly a few times, so... I do hope they get together, though.

For some reason, I don't see how Edgeworth + Phoenix could work out.  I think that's just PW fanboys thinkin' a little TOO deep there


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been browsing profiles on Court Records.net this whole conversation.     

You should make an account there if you haven't already. It really isn't the best...I personally think their forums kinda' suck, but, you know, they're ALL obsessed fans just like us. =P

My name there is "Frollophile". Bul's got one too, I think...he asked me if I had one, so I'm guessing he does. [/quote]
I'm always on Court-Records    			 I'll make an account there now. [/quote]
Ah;

"Our newest member is Shadow Link 92" [/quote]
Yeah, I joined there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
 That Godot smiley is absolute win.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm always on Court-Records    			 I'll make an account there now. [/quote]
Ah;

"Our newest member is Shadow Link 92" [/quote]
Yeah, I joined there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
That Godot smiley is absolute win. [/quote]
 EVERY smiley in that place is absolute win! They're amazing.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Maya is still alive and well.  Didn't you guys wonder where Phoenix got all those DVDs in the hospital?    			  He also referenced her slyly a few times, so... I do hope they get together, though.
> 
> For some reason, I don't see how Edgeworth + Phoenix could work out.  I think that's just PW fanboys thinkin' a little TOO deep there


 Yeah, I think I seen her name pop up once.





Phoenix and Edgeworth? *shivers at that idea*


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Maya is still alive and well. Didn't you guys wonder where Phoenix got all those DVDs in the hospital?  He also referenced her slyly a few times, so... I do hope they get together, though.
> 
> For some reason, I don't see how Edgeworth + Phoenix could work out. I think that's just PW fanboys thinkin' a little TOO deep there


Yeah, I think I seen her name pop up once.





Phoenix and Edgeworth? *shivers at that idea* [/quote]
 Yeah...the Phoenix-Edgeworth stuff is all over Court Records. Or atleast, it used to be before AJ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, Gengar, true     

I know this'll sound silly, but last night, everyone in the house was asleep and I was still up (it was like 11:30)... so I made some hot cocoa and sat at the table, sipping it serenely, all while listening to Godot's Theme, orchestrated, on my iPod. <3


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, Gengar, true
> 
> I know this'll sound silly, but last night, everyone in the house was asleep and I was still up (it was like 11:30)... so I made some hot cocoa and sat at the table, sipping it serenely, all while listening to Godot's Theme, orchestrated, on my iPod. <3


 lol

Y'know, that's always good. Nothing wrong with a little Godot impersonation here and there.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha, indeed.    			  Bulerias Blend #17... as dark as a moonless night, and as bitter as a lost soul.

Man, now that I think about it, a lot of the PW prosecutors are pretty poetic.  Klaiver, Godot,  Edgey (occasionally)...


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Manfred...not so much. His daughter...not unless you count waving that whip around as some sort of poetic...I dunno, symbolism.     

Bul, do you have an account at Court Records?


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I don't impersonate anyone...

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha, yeah... though Franciska is pretty good with integrating the word "fool" over 10 times in a sentence. lol

Yeah, I do.  "Bulerias".     

I posted in the Press Conference forum, BTW.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

One thing I do like about their forums, is that they hold like...fan-made trials from time to time. I always thought that looked like a cool idea. I'm not entirely sure how they do it though. 

*goes to look into it*


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You foolish fool with your foolish tomfoolery, you who are a fool should not foolishly fool around with the foolish fool fool word.

*WHIP*


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> One thing I do like about their forums, is that they hold like...fan-made trials from time to time. I always thought that looked like a cool idea. I'm not entirely sure how they do it though.
> 
> *goes to look into it*


 I was actually going to make, one, but I have no "Turnabout" writing skill.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> One thing I do like about their forums, is that they hold like...fan-made trials from time to time. I always thought that looked like a cool idea. I'm not entirely sure how they do it though.
> 
> *goes to look into it*


 Yeah, that's pretty cool.  I was looking around that forum, it seems... RP-ish, in a way.  I think the forums, all in all, are a great source for general Gyakuten Saiban news.  They post about developer blog updates, etc... so if any of you guys are lookin' for stuff like GS5 news, court-records.net is the place... at least from my experience


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> One thing I do like about their forums, is that they hold like...fan-made trials from time to time. I always thought that looked like a cool idea. I'm not entirely sure how they do it though.
> 
> *goes to look into it*


I was actually going to make, one, but I have no "Turnabout" writing skill. [/quote]
 I'm sure the three of us would be able to come up with some sort of awesome trial.     

And, I don't see myself ever being active at the Court Records forums, but they do deliver the news, and thats always good. =P


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure the three of us would be able to come up with some sort of awesome trial.     

And, I don't see myself ever being active at the Court Records forums, but they do deliver the news, and thats always good. =P [/quote]
 We need a victim. I suggest TwilightKing. We also need a murderer, and I suggest TwilightKing.

What an amazing twist.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure the three of us would be able to come up with some sort of awesome trial.     

And, I don't see myself ever being active at the Court Records forums, but they do deliver the news, and thats always good. =P [/quote]
We need a victim. I suggest TwilightKing. We also need a murderer, and I suggest TwilightKing.

What an amazing twist. [/quote]
 That would be a pretty simple suicide case, though. lol     

But in all due honesty, I think we SHOULD come up with somethin'.  Maybe like a joint-effort-fan fic?


----------



## Grawr (Mar 2, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need a victim. I suggest TwilightKing. We also need a murderer, and I suggest TwilightKing.

What an amazing twist. [/quote]
That would be a pretty simple suicide case, though. lol     

But in all due honesty, I think we SHOULD come up with somethin'.  Maybe like a joint-effort-fan fic? [/quote]
 Hey, no objections here.     

I'd be in on that.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 3, 2008)

I know something creepier than Phoenix + Edgeworth.

Apollo + Trucy. :r


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] I know something creepier than Phoenix + Edgeworth.

Apollo + Trucy. :r [/quote]
 Uhh, ewww.  Let's hope Lamiroir gets there fast enough, lol.

Here's something even creepier...

Pearl + Trucy 0_0


----------



## SL92 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I know something creepier than Phoenix + Edgeworth.
> 
> Apollo + Trucy. :r


Uhh, ewww.  Let's hope Lamiroir gets there fast enough, lol.

Here's something even creepier...

Pearl + Trucy 0_0 [/quote]
 How bout we stop trying >.> lol. 


Thought: It's pretty sad that Zak died right before Lamirior remembered who she was. Trucy was THAT close to having her entire family together.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I know something creepier than Phoenix + Edgeworth.
> 
> Apollo + Trucy. :r


Uhh, ewww.  Let's hope Lamiroir gets there fast enough, lol.

Here's something even creepier...

Pearl + Trucy 0_0 [/quote]
How bout we stop trying >.> lol. 


Thought: It's pretty sad that Zak died right before Lamirior remembered who she was. Trucy was THAT close to having her entire family together. [/quote]
 Yeah, true...

I think Lamiroir's first husband is going to play a role in PW5, though.  Apollo's father, I mean.  They just briefly mentioned him in AJ, so...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bout we stop trying >.> lol. 


Thought: It's pretty sad that Zak died right before Lamirior remembered who she was. Trucy was THAT close to having her entire family together. [/quote]
Yeah, true...

I think Lamiroir's first husband is going to play a role in PW5, though.  Apollo's father, I mean.  They just briefly mentioned him in AJ, so... [/quote]
Well, yeah, GS5 is going to be the piecer-togetherer of all the piecer-togetherers.

Which means everything will be concluded. Who do you think will be some of the characters in GS5?

Phoenix Wright
Apollo Justice
Trucy... Wright?
Lamirior
Lamirior's 1st husband
Valant Grammarye
Ema Skye
The Judge
Gavin... maybe both of them.
Any more for sure?

Here's who I think should make an appearance:
Maya/Pearl
Gumshoe
Godot, obviously
Edgeworth
Morgan Fey

And who shouldn't:
Moe the Clown
That guy that thinks he's a noodle shop owner.
That guy that thinks he's a professional thief.
Wendy Oldbag
That reporter from GS4.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2008)

You forgot about Edgey!  I think Edgeworth will definitely make an appearance, if it's truly the final game with the Phoenix Wright crew.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> You forgot about Edgey!  I think Edgeworth will definitely make an appearance, if it's truly the final game with the Phoenix Wright crew.


 >.< I completely forgot, I must've had Godot on the mind.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> You forgot about Edgey! I think Edgeworth will definitely make an appearance, if it's truly the final game with the Phoenix Wright crew.


>.< I completely forgot, I must've had Godot on the mind. [/quote]
 Isn't Godot dead, though?  In any case, he's most certainly serving a life-in-prison sentence.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Godot dead, though?  In any case, he's most certainly serving a life-in-prison sentence. [/quote]
 Well, we visited Gavin in jail. I didn't think he was dead, his eyes just started bleeding.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 3, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > You forgot about Edgey!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2008)

I dunno, I'm just assuming me got the death sentence or something.  After all, Dahlia got it... why not Godot?  I certainly hope he's alive, though.

Wendy Oldbag?  UGH.  Very annoying character. >_<


----------



## SL92 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I dunno, I'm just assuming me got the death sentence or something.  After all, Dahlia got it... why not Godot?  I certainly hope he's alive, though.
> 
> Wendy Oldbag?  UGH.  Very annoying character. >_<


 Wait, which Dahlia got the death sentence? And what happened to the other?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> I dunno, I'm just assuming me got the death sentence or something. After all, Dahlia got it... why not Godot? I certainly hope he's alive, though.
> 
> Wendy Oldbag? UGH. Very annoying character. >_<


Wait, which Dahlia got the death sentence? And what happened to the other? [/quote]
The real Dahlia.  As for what happened to Iris... beats me.  That reminds me...

Phoenix + Iris = <3


----------



## Grawr (Mar 4, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I dunno, I'm just assuming me got the death sentence or something.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 5, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALRIGHT already with these pairings, Bul! lol     

And, I don't know, I've never found Oldbag annoying, believe it or not. I was a fan of both her and Lotta Hart, even though those are like two of the most hated PW characters. [/quote]
 Pairing is fun     

When trying to find one for Godot, use caution as you may find none to match, thus making your head explode.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2008)

Godot's got Mia, though... 0_0


----------



## Grawr (Mar 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Godot's got Mia, though... 0_0


Yeah. =o


----------



## SL92 (Mar 6, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Someone who isn't dead, please.

By the way, awesome Gyukuten Saiban news. Wonder what the announcement is.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 6, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone who isn't dead, please.

By the way, awesome Gyukuten Saiban news. Wonder what the announcement is. [/quote]
 Oh my god, I know! 

*can't wait*

I'm thinking it's probably just the official announcement of GS5...


And maybe they'll give us a bit of an idea as to when we can expect it.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=254991

=O


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 13, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=254991

=O [/quote]
 Effin' sweet.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=254991
> 
> =O


Effin' sweet. [/quote]
 seconded

English. version. nao.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 13, 2008)

From Webpage said:
			
		

> More info: http://www.forums.court-records.net/...php?f=3&t=7824
> 
> It appears to be done as a promotion for the upcoming Episodic version of PW. Now, don't start creaming, because it's just that they're splitting the previous games (1-3) which were already on PC in Japan in to episodic PC version.
> 
> Sample english case: http://player.pc-saiban.jp/view/play?sid=812



Interesting, so their releasing PC versions of the first 3 episodically.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> From Webpage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I heard about that, actually.  Capcom's milking the franchise, it seems... but that's what they do best, haha.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 13, 2008)

WHOAH! You can even embed it anywhere!

http://player.pc-saiban.jp/view/play?sid=854

(taken from site)


----------



## Grawr (Mar 13, 2008)

Someone over at CR (It may have even been Croik) created a Case-maker a long time ago. 

I didn't bother with it, it looked WAY too complicated. This looks 100 times better.


----------

